# Dorset in June.... with baby.....



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all

Wife and I are heading off to Dorset for a week in June.... with 12 week old baby in tow.

I'm looking for nice sites - that are a short walk from a town or nice village with shops.... preferably with a sea view.

Don't really want to drive anywhere in the MH once pitched....

Planning to start somewhere around Wareham... and work our way across to Exeter area...

Any recommendations appreciated...

Si


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We would recommend Wareham Forest. That was our first trip this year. It was very well maintained. good size pitches and very clean. It also has quite a good shop. The walks are flat (ideal for buggies) and you won't get lost as a map is provided and there are marker posts clearly showing the way.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

How about starting off at our Wimborne Rally starting 16th June for 5 days. Not sea view but you can catch the bus to Poole or Bournemouth.
I love children, I could eat a whole one.

Ray

PS. If not your thing then let me know and I can recommend a few sites but Dorset is surprisingly not famous for sites with sea views from them, but these two are very close and would suite your West Dorset route
http://www.seadownholidaypark.co.uk/

http://www.parkdeanholidays.co.uk/dorset-holidays/west-bay/west-bay-holiday-park.htm


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Try the C&CC site at Corfe Castle- a short walk into the village- where you can catch the train down to Swanage


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

rayc said:


> How about starting off at our Wimborne Rally starting 16th June for 5 days. Not sea view but you can catch the bus to Poole or Bournemouth.
> I love children, I could eat a whole one.




Thanks Ray. Like the look of the one at Charmouth...

We are planning a 'not booking anything' break - just want to be able to turn up and stop if there is room - but Wimbourne might be a bit far East for that late in the break.... thanks anyway...


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm familiar with Dorset sites East of Weymouth as we like to camp close to my son's family who live near Lulworth. The only one I know in that area that has sea views is the one at Durdle Door, but it can be expensive.

Whitemead Caravan Park in Wool is near a railway station, in a village with a good small supermarket and bakers

Nutley Farm CL near Winfrith Newburgh is on the beautiful Winfrith Heath but I think they are now adult only and there are no shops in walking distance,

Benville Nursery CL at Owermoigne is basic and cheapish

Crossways CC and Moreton C&CC are both good, and near a railway station. I like the woodland setting of Crossways, but the nearest shop / fuel station seems to have closed.



Chris


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Tom's Field, just outside Swanage, is "old fashioned" - very peaceful and rural with sea view from the MH spot. Downhill walk into town and a bus to get back. Rambles to other spots on the coast, notably Dancing Ledge.

Gordon


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

H1-GBV said:


> Tom's Field, just outside Swanage, is "old fashioned" - very peaceful and rural with sea view from the MH spot. Downhill walk into town and a bus to get back. Rambles to other spots on the coast, notably Dancing Ledge.
> 
> Gordon


Mmmmm - that rings a bell - I rock-climbed on dancing ledge years ago - and Tom's Field sounds familiar..... thanks....

Thanks also ChrisandJohn...


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

West Bay at Bridport. Sea views from site but it's a Parkdean site so can be dear, a few shops easy walking distance, lovely little harbour with plenty of places to eat, terraced levels to site so if you get on top level the views are lovely,
0844 3814629 or www.parkdeantouring.com if you want to check it out.
Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Wareham Forest is a beautiful site, lots of lovely forest walks but in our opinion not much good if you have a motorhome unless you are prepared to walk the 2 or more miles into wareham - there are no buses any where near by.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Well..... am sat here in Swanage now... stopped at Ulwell Cottage Caravan Site last night - didn't book and they only had 1 night available. Was ok - but very close pitched. Did have a sea view..

Am now at Herston Farm - much nicer site..... hedges around pitches etc -but without as many facilities (not that we use them)

Durdle Door tomorrow night - then probably East Fleet Farm Monday.....

I parked in Swanage today - in the 'main beach' carp ark... not too busy and bumped into the parking warden - nice and friendly and said it didn't matter if the MH was overhanging a little...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you do not need all facilities have you thought about using C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites [THS]? We have just spent a long weekend at Wareham Rugby Club at a THS run by a section of the BCC at £5.50 per night and very well stewarded.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Ray.... a bit far West now.....

Durdle Door was wild last night - very very windy and wet - better half was worried, lol! Very sloping pitch but worth it I think.

Clearing this morning and can see Portland about 8 miles away...... looks beautiful. 

Weymouth later. Trying to decide on which side to head - wanted to be close enough to walk in - but now thinking is doesn't matter as long as there is a bus stop outside!


----------

